# Solved: Palm TX - Unable to add anything to SD card



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

I've got a San Disc 2 GB SD card in my TX.
When I select the card it shows as being there and gives all of the information about the card. I did format the sd card and enabled the Install to Card conduit.
But I've attempted to synch new apps and they appear in the right places on Quick Install but after the synch only the files on the top section are on my TX and the files in the card section are highlighted but the log doesn't say anything about why it didn't synch but I get the message "there is no application on the organizer to handle this file (0x4005)". 

I installed an app yesterday and the user's guide went to the card section but it didn't install (the app installed on the Palm but not the user's guide). 

I asked this on the Palm site but I've already done everything that they've mentioned and it still isn't working.

Thanks!


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

It had been years since I regularly used a Palm PDA; however, even back then I rarely used the software to manage the cards, preferring to use a USB card reader. Pretty much still the method I use for my current devices.


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

Yes, that seems to be the concensus. I guess that I will need to buy one.
Thanks!


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

I have also read that reinstalling the Palm Desktop is an option.


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

I was finally able to synch a song to my card after converting it to MP3 so I don't think that it's the desktop - it must be the programs that I was installing.


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

In order for an application to sync it's data, the application either must reside in main memory, or be explicitly written to be aware of the external memory cards; most are not.


----------

